# Filters for a nano aquarium?



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

hi, welcome to the planted tank forum, you've chosen a good tank for a newbie. I would get a HOB (hang on back) or a small internal filter, sorry i'm not American so I don't know what brands of filters you get, im sure you will choice well
good luck


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

TOM internal filters are great. 45gph and very small and compact. If the tank is tall enough an HOB would do. A marinleand mini biowheel is a good choice.


----------



## Camper215 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jarek Strzechowski said:


> TOM internal filters are great. 45gph and very small and compact. If the tank is tall enough an HOB would do. A marinleand mini biowheel is a good choice.


The TOM filter looks like it'd be perfect. Thanks. Any suggestions on lights also? Looking for some type of clip-on. I was looking at the Finnex CL26SL, but I'm really not sure if thats a good light or not...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I personally don't like internal filters. On a 7g cube I'd recommend an HOB or canister filter. 

I'd recommend an AC20 or an AC30 for the well priced HOB side. 

Also a ZooMed 501 on the well priced canister side.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Camper215 said:


> I want to keep it relatively cheap.


Canister filters can get pretty spendy. What's the length of your tank? The Finnex FugeRay 16" is what a lot of people use on ADA tanks.


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

I just bought the same tank last month too!

I tried 3 filters already hehe

1. AC 20 - not too noisy but a bit too bulky (and powerful) for the tank, Flow adjustable which is a plus. 3 layers filtering too (activated carbon, sponge and ceramics)

2. Marina internal filter - interestingly I used to think internal filter are quieter but i was wrong...quite noisy and doesnt look good to have a black box in the nano tank (its not huge, but not small either). I unplugged that after a few hrs...

3. AZoo Mignon Filter 60 - A winner for me! I believe it was called Redsea nano something before. I got it off Amazon like 14 bucks. Quite a compact filter (smaller than AC 20), the flow is also adjustable. Quieter than AC 20, I can keep it on overnight after removing the lid and added bubble sheet between the filter and the tank glass. (had to turn off AC20, the noise is audible at night) The only minus is it only has 2 layers of filtering (both sponge), o well there's extra room tho so I just threw in a few ceramic rings 

In long run I dun really plan on getting a filter running for my nano...it will be heavily planted so i probably just need a cheap internal power head or a Vuppa (expensive grrr!) to keep water flowing

HTH! I love my 7G cube too! :bounce:


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

MABJ said:


> I personally don't like internal filters. On a 7g cube I'd recommend an HOB or canister filter.
> 
> Also a ZooMed 501 on the well priced canister side.


I have this filter on my 3.5 gallon. It's perfect, but on a 7 gallon, I would go with something a little bigger. Maybe the 511 ZooMed.

Just my 2 penny's,

big o


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks, Big O. I also have one on a smaller nano.


----------



## Camper215 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys! I ended up getting the ZooMed501. I will post pics of the tank soon!


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

any pictures on the tank???


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

Update???


----------



## wintermute (Mar 5, 2004)

I hope this isn't considered hijacking, but would a ZooMed 501 be considered sufficient for a 5 gal tank? And what does everyone put in their's instead of carbon? Sintered glass? More ceramic "macaroni"?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Most likely would be fine. Really depends upon dimensions of the tank. Just remember flow isn't adjustable.

Most people use a combination of ceramic media and sponges.



wintermute said:


> I hope this isn't considered hijacking, but would a ZooMed 501 be considered sufficient for a 5 gal tank? And what does everyone put in their's instead of carbon? Sintered glass? More ceramic "macaroni"?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Eheim 2211 or 2213. Take your pick. I personally use a 2211 on my Mini M with the direct flow glass pipe (Mini P-1) and on my 30cm cube I use a 2213 with the normal lily pipe. Keep in mind, direct flow pipe are rather concentrated so you can experiment with the stock green outflow tube without the spray bar attached (this comes with all eheim filters....outflow tube -> small piece of tubing to connect -> spray bar) to see if you want that or a lily pipe.


----------

